# Pain where inner thigh meets pelvic/groin area.



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

The hip abductors can be really tight and without some stretching and a little work jumping on and going for an extended ride plus at gaits your muscles aren't ready for then add in a slip out of a stirrup and this can be the result. The other is typically saddle fit, how you move and what you have on combination. I'd say a good cream, ice and gentle stretching would be a start for relief.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

You describe what I have had when riding in a western saddle that was to wide a span for my pelvic region...
My English saddle does not do that but is a "narrower" cut.
I've always referred to that as the twist of the tree....it may be incorrect a terminology but is fitting cause you feel like you are being twisted apart.

Some gentle stretching before riding in future {after you heal some}, a narrower "twist" saddle will help you to feel better.
For now, you've obviously got some damage with the swelling and discomfort in that area...
Consider a Epsom Salt bath, they can be very soothing and help reduce soreness and swelling.
Some type of pain reliever also sounds to be in order, but consult with your doctor first about what and how much, how long to take or do those baths before seeking actual hands on help if this not resolve.
Feel better and I would hesitate to ride till this is resolved and not on the same saddle again.
🐴... _jmo..._


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

Wow, that's alot of post ride trauma - rawness, bleeding? It may be a poor fitting saddle for you and the combination of the events you describe. Once the skin heals up, I would try and get some kinesio tape on the tendon to take the pressure off and keep the muscle/tendon supported in length. If you have access to red light therapy, via a physio or friend, it can accelerate the tissue healing response. Gentle stretching, warm compresses. Massage for the belly of the muscle to lengthen it....Don't ride in jeans - maybe it was the seam in your breeches? Hope you heal quickly.


----------



## Part-Boarder (Aug 17, 2019)

I find that after an intense one hour lesson In the arena (particularly with a lot of sitting and posting trot or two point) I can be sore (in i way I wasn’t after 6 hours on an Icelandic horse trailriding). 

There is a much more strenuous usage of muscles in a lesson and I often do a two hour trail ride after a lesson and then I feel that soreness/muscle and tendon pain for days (and so do my friends so I think that’s pretty common). I have found it helps to stretch beforehand and I use arnica cream and a warm pack afterwards. I’m also working on developing more core strength so I am better balanced. 

The rawness/bleeding seems like an extra component and a bit unusual - that may be due to saddle fit or clothing rubbing. I sometimes get blisters on my hands from the reins and am told I move my hands too much. Could it be you are moving too much in the saddle? Or maybe it is doing a lesson in a western saddle? In an English saddle I think you could expect some soreness if you haven’t ridden for a while but I cant imagine it would cause bleeding. 

Anyway hope you heal fast and figure out a way to ride/do lessons without the pain!


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

Had the same issue in a western with a too wide of a twist in the seat. Have to sit chair style in those.


----------



## Ennuipz (Oct 14, 2021)

Part-Boarder said:


> I find that after an intense one hour lesson In the arena (particularly with a lot of sitting and posting trot or two point) I can be sore (in i way I wasn’t after 6 hours on an Icelandic horse trailriding).
> 
> There is a much more strenuous usage of muscles in a lesson and I often do a two hour trail ride after a lesson and then I feel that soreness/muscle and tendon pain for days (and so do my friends so I think that’s pretty common). I have found it helps to stretch beforehand and I use arnica cream and a warm pack afterwards. I’m also working on developing more core strength so I am better balanced.
> 
> ...


I actually rode again today and now it hurts worse. I had a discussion with my trainer and she said she’ll look into what other saddles might fit me best. She also showed me some stretches to do.


----------



## Part-Boarder (Aug 17, 2019)

Ennuipz said:


> I actually rode again today and now it hurts worse. I had a discussion with my trainer and she said she’ll look into what other saddles might fit me best. She also showed me some stretches to do.


Your body will get used to riding and lessons over time for sure. (Updated:,I agree with others who say not to ride until you are healed).

Another thought is maybe stirrup length. If they are long, maybe that creates more impact.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

i would be more concerned about the bleeding. You should stop riding until the chaffing is gone.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I ride western, but I have never had bad chaffing, or bleeding, or being in pain after riding (short of sore muscles of course). I think that is a serious sign that the saddle doesn't fit you right. I don't know what the problem is exactly but that is not how it should be. I would definitely try different saddles. Almost any saddle would probably be better than the one you are in now. And I don't think it is a stirrup length issue, I ride with really long stirrups myself. 

I have had saddles that are too wide and they aren't as comfortable. But I have never had the problems you are describing. Please don't think that is normal and you just have to "toughen up." Your muscles might get sore, but you shouldn't have the kind of serious pain you are describing. Best of luck! Riding should be fun. And the right saddle feels like "home."


----------

